# Jerk baits on spinning gear



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

Haven’t had much luck with jerk baits at all, so I decided to try using spinning gear this year. I also bought some of the Bass Pro XPS suspending minnow jerk baits, and a Strike King KVD 300 series jerk bait. All but one of the 12 of the bass I’ve caught in 2 trips, came on the jerkbait. Read great reviews on those Bass Pro lures, and they work. The Strike King lure caught the bigger fish last Monday, it’s a 4-12 inch lure. The BPS jerk bait is 3-1/2 inch. Something to think about if you don’t have the right gear, or skills for using baitcasters for jerk baits.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Would like to be able to throw jerks on casting gear, but it isn't comfortable for me. 
Seems easier on a med-med-hvy spinning rod. the shorter the better. 
I feel that i get a lot more action out of the bait, get longer-more controlled casts, and can adjust the drag easier when fighting strong fish. I use the smaller husky jerks on those tuff days, and they definately require a spinning setup.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Would like to be able to throw jerks on casting gear, but it isn't comfortable for me.
> Seems easier on a med-med-hvy spinning rod. the shorter the better.
> I feel that i get a lot more action out of the bait, get longer-more controlled casts, and can adjust the drag easier when fighting strong fish. I use the smaller husky jerks on those tuff days, and they definately require a spinning setup.


That's funny, I didn't many others felt this way. I'm the same way with small poppers. I just feel I have more control and can produce better action with a spinning rod then bait caster.


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

I once fished a bunch of bass tourneys in PA and NY. Did quite well when the target was smallies. Never owned a bait caster.


----------

